# Netzteillüfter austauschen



## Shmendrick (4. März 2011)

*Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Ich würde gern den Lüfter meines netzteils austauschen,und bräuchte da mal ne Info was für Lüfter sich da eigenen.Bzw. welcher zu meinem Netzteil 850W Corsair TX850W  passen würde.

Hab im Moment so ein leichets hoch und runterdreh surren,was mich wenn ich am Pc sitze schon nervt,und da alle anderen Lüfter im PC durch Silent Lüfter ausgetauscht sind und an ner Steuerung sitzen bleibt nur noch das Netzteil übrig und an die festplatten glaub ich nicht das die verantwortlich für sind.


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Dazu eine Info die mal in einem Handbuch eines NTs steckte:
"Öffnen Sie das Gerät nicht. Ein neues Netzteil ist immer günstiger als ein neues Leben"


----------



## Shmendrick (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Häh was sollen die Antwort meinste ich geh her und mach das wenn das netzteil an ist?


----------



## Ampeldruecker (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Kennst du dich mit der Materie Strom aus, wenn nein, dann würde ich die Finger vom Netzteil lassen, denn auch wenn das Netzteil vom Netz entfernt wurde bleiben noch immer gefährliche Ladungen im Netzteil. Aber zurück zum Thema: Du könntest einen BeQuiet SilentWing einbauen, oder wie ich einen Scythe Slipstream 800. Bedenke aber, dass das Netzteil nach dem Eingriff um einiges wärmer werden kann, da musst du dann extrem drauf achten, weil du die Betriebserlaubnis durch den Umbau verlierst, das bedeutet so viel wie, wenn dein Haus jetzt abbrennt, zahlt dann auch keine Versicherung für den entstandenen Schaden. Letztendlich liegt es an dir, ob du das riskieren willst . Ich habe es getan und bereue es nicht , aber es kann halt immer passieren auch wenn es statistisch gesehen vielleicht nur 0.1% sind, denen das Haus abbrennt bzw die die an einem Stromschlag sterben. Du kannst immer zu diesen 0.1% gehören, bedenke das.
MfG Ampeldruecker


----------



## schlappe89 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Bau auf keinen Fall einen Slipstream 800 ein, der ist meiner Meinung nach nicht stark genug.
Ich würde einen hochwertigen Noiseblocker Blacksilent Pro nehmen Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2, 120x120x25mm, 1400rpm, 96m³/h, 20dB(A) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noch besser: Altes NT verkaufen und neues silent NT kaufen.


----------



## knarf0815 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

was für festplatten hast du drin ? ich hab auch gedacht das mein netzteil zu laut ist und muste feststellen das es die festplatte ist. bevor du dein netzteil auseinander nimmst würde ich da nochmal genau ins system horchen.
gruß


----------



## Shmendrick (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Sind 2 Velo WD Platten und 2 Samsung Spinpoint,hört sich für mich aber wie ein nicht rundlaufender Lüfter an bzw ich kann mich nicht entsc heiden Lüfter bin ich jetzt langsam oder schneller.Laufwerkzugriffe hören sich schon anderster an,mich nervt halt diese hoch und runter surren.


----------



## BigBubby (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*



Shmendrick schrieb:


> Häh was sollen die Antwort meinste ich geh her und mach das wenn das netzteil an ist?


 Genau damit hast du dich so disqualifizeirt, dass du erst mal sehr viel über die Materie lernen solltest, bevor du elektronische Bauelemente anpackst, die mehrere Ampere abgeben können, was locker reichen kann/nicht muss, um einen Menschen zu töten.


Shmendrick schrieb:


> Sind 2 Velo WD Platten und 2 Samsung Spinpoint,hört sich für mich aber wie ein nicht rundlaufender Lüfter an bzw ich kann mich nicht entsc heiden Lüfter bin ich jetzt langsam oder schneller.Laufwerkzugriffe hören sich schon anderster an,mich nervt halt diese hoch und runter surren.



Wenn ich dein Sysprofil anschaue (wenn es aktuell ist), dann ist das NT garantiertn icht das lauteste in deinem Tower.
Die Graka ist lauter. (Die 275 hat meine Schwester auch und ist nicht gerade die leiseste, wenn man nicht gerade dicken costumkühler draufsetzt)
Der CPU Lüfter ist lauter. (H50 ist zwar leise, aber nicht leiser als dein NT)
Die Festplatten sind lauter. (Da kannst du ja einfach mal elektrisch abschließen und PC starten, wenn du dann das geräusch noch immer hörst, sind sie es nicht. Aber ich tippe die tuen ihres dazu)

Bevor du also an deinem NT rumschraubst, sorg erst mal dafür, dass die zu leisetretern werden.


----------



## Shmendrick (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Muß echt mal mein Sys Profil bearbeiten,da sitzt ne 570 drin mit Scythekühler und bequiet Silentwing.Aber wie oben geschrieben sind alle Lüfter bis den ausm netzteil ausgetauscht worden.

Und das surren ist da wenn am Pc nix passiert.


----------



## schlappe89 (4. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Geh mal mit dem Ohr ans Netzteil, um 100% sicher zu gehen.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (5. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Also bei deinen Festplatten solltest du erst einmal zusehen, diese zum schweigen zu bringen, denn eine Velociraptor ist nun wirklich nicht leise, das kann mir niemand erzählen. Zwei davon sind um einiges lauter als ein Netzteil. Aber wenn der Lüfter unrund läuft, dann kannst du dein Netzteil gegen ein neues eintauschen. Corsair ist in dieser Hinsicht sehr kulant


----------



## Herbboy (5. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Bastel lieber nicht am NT rum, das sind auch ohne Stromkabel innen ggf. gefährliche Spannungen vorhanden. Verkauf es einfach und hol ein neues leiseres. 850W sind eh völlig übertrieben, das sind locker 350W zu viel für Deine Hardware. Dir reicht ein gutes 500W-NT mehr als aus, und da ist ein leises dann sicher nicht viel teurer als das, was Du für Dein jetziges NT bekommst + dem Geld, das Du sparst, wenn Du keinen neuen Lüfter kaufst.


----------



## Shmendrick (5. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

So hab mirn neues netzteil gegönnt,issn Seasonic x660.Was ich echt super finde das Ding ist echt ruhig,erschreckend ruhig sogar gegenüber dem Corsair.Hab nebenbei noch mein H50 Cpu Kühler(Pumpe surrte immer mehr seit einiger zeit) gegen nen Noctua D14 (fast 10C. kühler)ausgetauscht und jetzt herscht fast selige Ruhe.Das war einfach neben dem Pc sitzend nicht mehr erträglich die letzten Wochen,selbst im Spielen mit Sound hat man die Kiste noch gehört.(so schnell Profil Updaten^^)

Festplatten sind mein nächstes projekt,ich find die velos schon genial aber manchmal Krachmacher.Überlege an SSD´s rum was mir im Moment aber echt noch zu teuer ist.


----------



## Ampeldruecker (6. März 2011)

*AW: Netzteillüfter austauschen*

Du kannst dir auch eine 2,5 Zoll Festplatte für Windows kaufen diese dämmen und die Velos so einrichten, dass sie nur bei Zugriff anspringen


----------

